# 19 inches VS 18.5 inches



## stellar (Aug 27, 2012)

What is the difference between a 19" and 18.5 " LED Monitor? Is there a significant difference there.Which Brand is best to buy.? Philips. Samsung,Dell or Acer.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 29, 2013)

Samsung and Dell are better and there is no such a big difference.


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would say Go for Dell or Acer..they are the best brands for the monitors. 
I don't think that 0.5 inch would make any big difference so it would be better to go for 19" only.


----------

